# BufferedReader.readLine() ließt nicht vollständig ! ?



## babuschka (1. Jun 2005)

Hallo, 

ich versuche verzweifelt, den Fehler beim Auslesen einer URL (Internetseite) zu finden. Wenn ich eine Seite im Browser öffne, wir alles angezeigt. Wenn ich diese Seite jedoch mit dem unten stehenden Progrämmchen auslese, fehlt ein Teil!, woran liegt das? bzw. wie kann ich die komplette Seite auslesen, so wie sie mir im Browser angezeigt wird ??? 




```
public static void main(String[] args) throws MalformedURLException {

		
		try {
			BufferedReader in;
			URL url = new URL("http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/525846/ref=ac_hotlist_1_4/302-0806768-8211245");
			String inputLine = null;
	
				in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
			while (((inputLine = in.readLine()) != null) )   	{
			
	
			  System.out.println(inputLine);
			}
			in.close();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		
	}
```


Kopiert man die Ausgabe in eine neue htm-Datei, fehlt ein Teil, und zwar der mit 
"Alle Angebote ab ... "  !!!	


Kann mir jemand helfen

Danke!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jun 2005)

könnte sein, dass amazon den basierend auf dem client (browser, cookies, usw.) gar nicht mitschickt??

was genau fehlt?

alles bis zum ende, oder ist da noch ein </html> drin, d.h. wurde was ausgelassen?


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Jun 2005)

in Zeile 388 steht wenn man es über eine Script lädt:
/ 


Und beim Browser(Mozialla):
/ <nobr><font face=verdana,arial,helvetica size=-1 >*<a href=/exec/obidos/tg/detail/offer-listing/-/3785721528/all/ref=ufu_lmi_/302-8171499-4442411>Alle Angebote</a>* ab <font color=#990000>EUR 16,00</font></font></nobr>

Ich habe mich mal  bei Amazon ausgeloggt und Cookies und JavaScript deaktiviert, hat aber nichts dran geändert.


----------



## babuschka (1. Jun 2005)

Kann man das sonst noch irgendwie anders auslesen? Evt. über Umwege?


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Jun 2005)

K.A. Dazu müsste man erstmal den Grund kennen warum das jeweils anderes gehändelt wird.


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jun 2005)

geht möglicherweise nicht um Cookies oder Javascript, sondern um den HTTP Header mit der Browserinfo...


----------

